
Spotify's account page is completely broken in Firefox - accountwhatever
What other mainstream websites only work in Google Chrome?
======
ancarda
For 2 weeks now, it's been impossible to login to Keybase on Firefox or
Chrome. Only works in Safari:
[https://github.com/keybase/client/issues/24019](https://github.com/keybase/client/issues/24019)

The entire web sucks. It's not just Firefox and it's not just Spotify.

------
non-entity
Not completely broken, but I swear Google images purposely degrades their UX
on Firefox on Android.

On Chrome Android if expand and then long press an image result I get the
native menu that allows me to save the menu to my device.

On firefox android however, after expanding the image result I cannot long
press the image. Instead, pressing the image shows a lighybox overlay and a
button that links to the image result on the original webpage (and ofc it's
always behind pinterest auth or something) and a "share" button that opens a
popup that is certainly not the native Android share feature.

~~~
SturgeonsLaw
Google has a track record of serving different experiences to Firefox users,
and it has nothing to do with compatibility, changing your user agent so you
appear as Chrome shows pages that work just fine.

I'm convinced it's a deliberate action.

------
echlebek
For a variety of reasons, I only use Firefox. I recently dumped Spotify for
Google music. The user experience was just not good enough.

Each morning, I would sit at my desk, and press play in the browser tab that
Spotify was running in. Nothing would happen. No music, no loading indicator.
Just nothing.

Sometimes I could get Spotify to work by reloading the tab, but most often I'd
have to destroy the tab and create an entire new one. Then the site would work
again. I never investigated why. I have a job to do, and I just want the music
player to work. I'm not reporting a bug in a consumer music service.

I tolerated this for about a year. One day, the annoyance just reached a
breaking point. I cancelled my subscription and signed up with Google music.

I sympathize with the Spotify developers. Delivering software is a hard job,
and I know that from experience. Delivering it to multiple runtimes is even
harder. But here's the thing:

Google music works without issue in Firefox, just like all their other
products. To me, that is standard of quality for web applications. Anything
else is not good enough, and people shouldn't tolerate it.

------
denschub
Hey there, Mozilla employee here.

I just looked at
[https://www.spotify.com/us/account/profile/](https://www.spotify.com/us/account/profile/)
in my Firefox and it appears to be working just fine. Could you explain what's
going wrong for you? What kind of issue are you seeing, and which
browser/version/platform are you on?

In general, reporting such things to
[https://webcompat.com/](https://webcompat.com/) is a great idea, because that
increases the chance of resolving the issue significantly!

------
panpanna
A lot of things are broken I Firefox, even more so if you enable anti-tracking
and install an ad-blocker.

The _main_ reason for this is that SDK providers (Google, Facebook, ...) give
you sample code that will _break_ the entire page if blocked. Busy devs will
simply copy paste that code and move on to the next project.

Firefox has a nice page explaining how to fix that but nobody seems to read
it.

Chrome+safari is the new IE6.

------
Jugglerofworlds
Google cloud platform is slow in Firefox and the layout is wrong (random
horizontal bar covers the top of the webpage).

------
paulintrognon
Slack class and Facebook Messenger calls do not work on Firefox, which is
furstrating. Google meet does work though, which is a breeze.

~~~
panpanna
Neither does zoom, Teams or Skype for business...

It's like conspiracy to keep Firefox users out of all meetings.

(Or it's their subpar webrtc support, who knows)

~~~
bzbarsky
What is the issue with Firefox's WebRTC support, apart from matching the
standard and not the early non-standard thing that Chrome shipped and is now
trying to unship?

------
parski
It's getting harder to use Firefox and the free web. Damn shame for sure. I
don't know what to do about it either.

